
Bug of the Year (2011) - oldcaveman
http://antonym.org/2011/12/bug-of-the-year-2011.html
======
woliveirajr
Ah, just two processors without clock syncronization. Fast-forward 6 years and
we have ways to explore memory that was cached for instructions that won't be
executed, and leak the hell of the processors' hearts.

------
mharsch
This article pairs nicely with bcantrill's recently released talk "The
Hurricane's Butterfly: Debugging Pathologically Performing Systems"
[https://youtu.be/7AO4wz6gI3Q](https://youtu.be/7AO4wz6gI3Q)

------
rwx------
Here is the famous "500 miles email" bug

[http://web.mit.edu/jemorris/humor/500-miles](http://web.mit.edu/jemorris/humor/500-miles)

------
tomxor
It's always fun when you get to the bottom of one of these and find out some
seemingly absurd mistake or design flaw, each layer peeled away reveals a new
level of excitement. Even when it's not in hardware it opens up your eyes
about the potential fallibility of all the layers beneath whatever you are
doing.

~~~
russh
And just about that time I notice the extra semicolon, delete it and
recompile.

------
King-Aaron
I was always a fan of OpenOffice's "won't print on Tuesdays" bug..

[http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/lore/print_on_tuesday.html](http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/lore/print_on_tuesday.html)

------
shove
Every time I think software is hard, I dabble in hardware for a bit.

